# Dirty water grouper bite



## KRAKEN (Apr 23, 2013)

Went out 50 miles and the water looked like chocolate milk. Managed to get a box of jacks and grouper!

http://youtu.be/FL-tkZBFvbk


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

What a beast grouper!!! That thing is enormous! Great job on the haul and the report! I need to get me one of those! Tight Lines!!! YRM


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

stud warsaw!!!!good pic!


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Definitely some studs there!!! Thanks for the pictures and the post!!!


----------



## KRAKEN (Apr 23, 2013)

*Pg 17 video of me catching the grouper*

http://youtu.be/FL-tkZBFvbk


----------

